# What goes on the birth certificate?



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

under fathers name if you use a known donor (as in if I found a man willing to donate from net site).

Many thanks.

p.s. I am a single woman.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Tillie
The convention and expectation of the registrars office is that a single woman will put 'unknown' in the father section of a birth certificate.  They will not accept the term 'sperm donor' or a man's name unless he is present and agrees to have his name on the certificate.  He would be the legal father if named there.
Because of the number of donors who have changed their minds about contact with a child and the horrendous court proceedings that can result from this, DC Network does not advise any woman to seek donation outside of licensed clinics.  This is the safest way to create a family, protecting recipient, donor and most importantly the child.
Olivia


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

sorry to butt in but what do you put if you are married and used a sperm donor? If we were lucky enough to get a BFG I would be honest about how the child was conceived.


----------



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

If you are married then your husband is the legal father and would be named as the father on your baby's birth certificate. We will be open with our son about his conception but I wouldn't want mention of sperm donor on his certificate.
Collyx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

agree, makes it look too clinical when it is far from it. Really glad DH name will be on the certificate. Thanks for responding x


----------

